# Does anybody run with their dog? Got leash advice?



## KBoards Admin (Nov 27, 2007)

We have a 3-month old puppy and, while she's too young to run for long distances, I've been taking her on mile-long runs in the morning. Well, most of the time the run is more like a fartlek1. 

I've tried a couple of different leash arrangements with her - a six-foot leash attached to her collar, and the same leash attached to a harness. The former works the best, but am wondering if any of you run with your dogs and what you might recommend. 

1 Fartlek is (a) a really fun word to say, and (b) Swedish for 'speed play', i.e. stop-and-start running.


----------



## ak rain (Nov 15, 2008)

keep at it Harvey. we have a 18 month black lab mutt. My husband prefers to run with a harness on and walk with leash. as our lab is up to 90 - 100 lbs now we also use a "illusion collar" from Cesar Melan when walking. we tried the "gentle leader" but our dog eat through three of them. we started with walking, went to running, and now we have a bike leash. the bike leash and harness hooks to a bar that holds him to back of bike so no wheel danger there. persistence, consistency, and often. see about reading or watching Cesar Melan, Dog Whisper, I like his gentle approach. have you seen or read "Marley and Me"?
Sylvia


----------



## Anju  (Nov 8, 2008)

I agree with ak - when I had my bigger dogs, the harness for running was better, but leash for pure walking.  Sometimes I wish I had a harness for one of my furbabies he is only 40 lbs but sooo strong.  I did put a back pack on him to help control and it has helped, didn't have to use it long.  Also anything, books, dvd, video, tv, whatever regarding Cesar Milan will give  you great information.

I'd rather have my furbabies walk/run with me than anyone (DH included) else, they are so much fun!  Enjoy


----------



## DawnOfChaos (Nov 12, 2008)

Hey, where's the dog trainer on this board?  Used to be ELDogStar or something similar.

When I had a dog and used to run, I loved the Halti Head Collar. It takes a little while for them to get used to it, but once they realize they can't pull it off, they leave it on and it WORKS. I was able to walk/run with a 110 pound dog and there was no pulling involved.


----------



## GeorgeGlass (Mar 25, 2009)

I've found a dog can run well once it understands how to walk well. Have you been working with the pup on loose leash walking?

Once you get that down, then running is easier. Then you can move on to biking.

Let me know if you want some different methods on teaching loose leash walking. For some dogs, this is extremely easy to teach and they get it right away. Others, it takes a bit longer, but is still easier to teach than many things. And it's way easier to teach to a young pup than a teenager pup, so it's good you're working on leash habits now.


----------



## kim (Nov 20, 2008)

First, let me state:  I don't run!  So I can't help you with that part.

When I got my puppy over a year ago it was the first time I had a dog.  I knew nothing.  In my area the local humane society offers dog classes ranging from puppy kindergarten to therapy dog.  The classes were great; it's actually where my vet recommended.  You might want to consider something like that.  Even if you have a lot of doggie experience, it would be a nice chance to let the puppie socialize.  It would also be a great chance for your girls to learn how to handle and teach the dog.  I know I learned a lot.


----------



## ak rain (Nov 15, 2008)

dawnof chaos that is real close to what I was calling the "gentle leader" this brand may be to light for my big dog as he chewed it (while negligently leaving it on bench at home). I am glad you found a picture as I do advicate these for big dogs. the dog gets used to it and it makes more pleasent walk for all parties.
sylvia


----------



## Betsy the Quilter (Oct 27, 2008)

Harvey said:


> We have a 3-month old puppy and, while she's too young to run for long distances, I've been taking her on mile-long runs in the morning. Well, most of the time the run is more like a fartlek1.
> 
> 1 Fartlek is (a) a really fun word to say, and (b) Swedish for 'speed play', i.e. stop-and-start running.


Harvey, I haven't heard or used the word "fartlek" in public since my high school track days a zillion years ago!!! LOL! Good luck with the puppy!

Betsy


----------



## kim (Nov 20, 2008)

ak rain said:


> dawnof chaos that is real close to what I was calling the "gentle leader" this brand may be to light for my big dog as he chewed it (while negligently leaving it on bench at home). I am glad you found a picture as I do advicate these for big dogs. the dog gets used to it and it makes more pleasent walk for all parties.
> sylvia


I used a Gentle Leader too. I have a little dog so I didn't have to worry about her pulling me over, but now when she gets ahead of me and I stop, she looks back at me and runs to my side (it's so cute). And it really helped keep her attention when we were training.

Here's an Amazon Link:


----------



## Anju  (Nov 8, 2008)

DawnOfChaos said:


> Hey, where's the dog trainer on this board?  Used to be ELDogStar or something similar.
> 
> When I had a dog and used to run, I loved the Halti Head Collar. It takes a little while for them to get used to it, but once they realize they can't pull it off, they leave it on and it WORKS. I was able to walk/run with a 110 pound dog and there was no pulling involved.


Eric has not been around lately, problems, but stops in occasionally, just not when we need him 
Glad to see this though as I have a friend who has tried just about everything for her dog and it will not cooperate with her, everyone else it's ok with, and she really does like she is supposed to. I am going to see if she will use one of these and get one for her. She has a malmot (?), shepherd looking dog, that has way more energy than should be allowed


----------



## ak rain (Nov 15, 2008)

Anju do have patience with it. adjust and readjust until fit is right and let time pass befor giving up as the do has to get used to it. also read the instructions on it. I do believe in it. 
sylvia


----------



## Vegas_Asian (Nov 2, 2008)

My yellow lab and I make our way to the dog park down the street from us at least three-four times a week. When the weather permits we don't take the car. I use the Gentle Leader too!! I love it. Sometime I use her old harass, but just when we head to the dog park a bit away. I mainly use the Gentle leader if we are taking the bike or my razor scooter to the park (once a the park we go no leash). She loves that she can go faster if I am on my bike or scooter. The gentle leader just to keep her on my left side so she won't go ahead of me or anything. I would run with her, but she has a habit of trying to tackle me down when I run. Having a 80 lb dog pouncing for the back of your heels doesn't work out.


----------



## tessa (Nov 1, 2008)

I wish I would have known this last week.

I just spent 115.00 on private trainer for our standard poodle she pulls on her leash making it impossible for me to walk her, and guess what she used a Gentle Leader and in 5 mins. she had her walking so nice.   (All this could have been avoided if I walked her more when she was a puppy).

Now were working on her chasing cars.

Tessa


----------



## MonaSW (Nov 16, 2008)

When I worked at a pet store, many people mentioned how they like the Halti Head Collar for large dogs that liked to pull.

When I ran with my dog as a kid, I just had an el cheapo basic leash. Worked for me.


----------



## MichelleR (Feb 21, 2009)

Gentle leader type set-ups are good and a nice way to have control w/o being stern. 

I don't run, so can't advise too much. I like a retractable for walks though, giving them that false sense of freedom.


----------



## KBoards Admin (Nov 27, 2007)

ak rain said:


> keep at it Harvey. we have a 18 month black lab mutt. My husband prefers to run with a harness on and walk with leash. as our lab is up to 90 - 100 lbs now we also use a "illusion collar" from Cesar Melan when walking. we tried the "gentle leader" but our dog eat through three of them. we started with walking, went to running, and now we have a bike leash. the bike leash and harness hooks to a bar that holds him to back of bike so no wheel danger there. persistence, consistency, and often. see about reading or watching Cesar Melan, Dog Whisper, I like his gentle approach. have you seen or read "Marley and Me"?
> Sylvia


We saw Marley & Me, and really liked it. At that point we were already thinking about getting our puppy. I think we could make our own movie after these first few weeks!


----------



## KBoards Admin (Nov 27, 2007)

DawnOfChaos said:


> When I had a dog and used to run, I loved the Halti Head Collar. It takes a little while for them to get used to it, but once they realize they can't pull it off, they leave it on and it WORKS. I was able to walk/run with a 110 pound dog and there was no pulling involved.


Thanks Dawn - I'm seriously considering that collar (or the similar Gentle Leader) for Raney.



Anju No. 469 said:


> ...Also anything, books, dvd, video, tv, whatever regarding Cesar Milan will give you great information.


Our puppy teacher has something against the Dog Whisperer, for some unstated reason. (Jealousy?) Anyway, I think I will check out some of his methods. Raney is responding well to the classes but she graduates this Wednesday and we will have to keep her (and ourselves) trained.



GeorgeGlass said:


> I've found a dog can run well once it understands how to walk well. Have you been working with the pup on loose leash walking?
> 
> Once you get that down, then running is easier. Then you can move on to biking.


That makes me hopeful because Raney is really good about not pulling on her leash. When we walk, and trot or run, she's aware of her distance from me and keeps the leash comfortably loose in between us.

Occasionally she will make a sudden stop if something we pass by looks like it might smell really interesting.


----------



## Pawz4me (Feb 14, 2009)

Harvey said:


> Our puppy teacher has something against the Dog Whisperer, for some unstated reason. (Jealousy?)


Many people in the dog training world have major issues with Cesar Milan's methods. I don't claim to be a training expert (not even close), but I'd advise anyone to do a lot of research on various training methods, and on what various trainers have to say about different methods, before deciding to take The Dog Whisperer too seriously.

Just an obligatory warning that I always feel compelled to make -- Please be careful when using Haltis or Gentle Leaders. They're great training tools, but like just about every other training tool, they can cause injuries when used incorrectly. Never let a dog get out ahead of you on a head halter so that he hits the end of the leash and gets his head jerked around. And never use a head halter with a Flexi leash (unless it's kept in the "locked" position at all times).


----------



## kim (Nov 20, 2008)

Harvey said:


> Our puppy teacher has something against the Dog Whisperer, for some unstated reason. (Jealousy?) Anyway, I think I will check out some of his methods. Raney is responding well to the classes but she graduates this Wednesday and we will have to keep her (and ourselves) trained.


The humane society that I go to doesn't approve of him either. I didn't quite understand why either.


----------



## ELDogStar (Dec 19, 2008)

Harvey said:


> We have a 3-month old puppy and, while she's too young to run for long distances, I've been taking her on mile-long runs in the morning. Well, most of the time the run is more like a fartlek1.
> 
> I've tried a couple of different leash arrangements with her - a six-foot leash attached to her collar, and the same leash attached to a harness. The former works the best, but am wondering if any of you run with your dogs and what you might recommend.
> 
> 1 Fartlek is (a) a really fun word to say, and (b) Swedish for 'speed play', i.e. stop-and-start running.


Hi Harvey,
A couple of quick points If she runs with you even for a mile at a time please be sure she is on turf and not on cement or blacktop. She is too young to run for extended distance on hard surfaces. (Fartlek is more appropriate.)

Consider her bone development and the fact that it is not close to developed until appx 1 year of age (broad generalization).

To run with a dog at any distance the best and safest way is with the dog at a "formal" heel. That way you are both running together and the dog can see you at all times. If the dog is ahead of you they really can't see us. And it limits our control and hence even the safety factor.

Heel dog at your left, and the dogs eye "plane" is about even with our pelvis. Side by side in motion together.

Being on the left (the dog) if we run on open roads without sidewalks running against traffic (left side of road) this will place the dog on the shoulder of the road (away from traffic) and hopefully also ona "softer" surface.

Now 3 months is a bit young to have a great heel in the dog but it can certainly be learning and in a a matter of a couple of months (easily) it could be well locked in. But I have had 3 month old dogs doing nice heels.

I am not a fan of harnesses, they actually lack control. Gentle leaders and the like really are not as much training tools as management tools. Managing is not training. Training teaches, managing "deals with" in a mostly temporary manner. ANd when the management tool is not worn then the related behavior can even increase (potentially).

Another rule of thumb about dog bone development is to not allow them (as much as a possible) not to jump over or down from things much higher than their own withers (shoulder) height ESPECIALLY again, on hard surfaces.

Hope this is some help. Sorry again for not being around much. I looked in this morning because I wanted to find out about the .3 update for K2 which mine did this morning. Glad to have seen your post.

ANYONE that wants some dog related advice can always PM me if I am not on the boards much. I can always make some time available.

Later friends, I got 3 lessons in a row to go to.

Eric (aka ELDogStar)


----------



## Anju  (Nov 8, 2008)

Hi Eric - I think a lot more people than Harvey will get benefit of your dropping in - thanks for taking the time.  Good luck with your three in a row, that's gotta be too much like work!


----------

